# TTOC Credit card



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry if anyone has had this idea before but how about a club credit card with a nice picture of oh say a TT on the front?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd get one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe in conjuction with shell so we could still get all those extra pluspoints


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Maybe in conjuction with shell so we could still get all those extra pluspoints


If it discounted Optimax to the price of standard unleaded, that would be much more useful..

John


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't you guys already have one :? I thought most TTOC members had one... you know the Shell/TTOC credit card. The one that give 10,000 extra Shell points for every Â£1 point :roll: :roll:

Seriously though, AFAIK, the cost of administering these type of cards is HUUUUUUGE  So unless anyone knows better and wants to provide us with info... I'm not sure we're going to introduce one this month :wink:


----------

